# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Niscalos 2012

## zapata0076

Buenas compañeros querría iniciar este tema, asociado también a las lluvias para ver como está el panorama este año de estos preciados hongos...

Imagino que con las lluvias del pasado 28 S hayan florecido estas setas por nuestras tierras más altas...

Yo de momento estoy en dique seco espero pronto ver alguno..

Saludos

----------


## frfmfrfm

En la sierra norte de Sevilla no han salido todavía, las primeras que han salido son los gallipiernos.
Un saludo.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Por nuestra zona tampoco hemos visto todavía, aunque otros tipos de setas si que hemos visto ya. A ver si salieran ya, que llevo dos años sin probarlos y ya hay ganas.

Saludos

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

En la cara norte de la sierra de los Donceles (parte sin quemar) ya he visto algunos. Tambien se han visto en la zona del Talave, y en el valle del río Mundo, muy pequeños y muy pocos todavía, ya saldrán :Big Grin:

----------


## zapata0076

ya saldrán...esperemos....por aquí por cehegin y caravaca tiene que estar a puntito...alguno ya a encontrado alguna mancha de 2 /3 kilitos....


Y el rio mundo pues a ver...

----------


## ceheginero joven

> ya saldrán...esperemos....por aquí por cehegin y caravaca tiene que estar a puntito...alguno ya a encontrado alguna mancha de 2 /3 kilitos....
> 
> 
> Y el rio mundo pues a ver...


Pues la verdad es que me acaba de contar mi padre que por la Sierra de Burete ya han encontrado unos cuantos kilos...

Saludos

----------


## No Registrado

Hola a todos, soy Elias. En mi zona (Guadalajara) este año por ahora hay mucho champi, seta de cardo, senderuela, parasoles (que supongo que frfmfrfm los llama gallipiernos), algunos boletus y alguna cosita más, pero esta tarde me quiero acercar a por níscalos, que creo que ya se cojen muchos. Os cuento esta noche.

----------


## zapata0076

Buenas compañero...merece la pena subir ayí...lo digo por que voy con idea de almenos coger 1 kilito...que el otro día escarmenté por rio madera jajaja

Saludos




> Pues la verdad es que me acaba de contar mi padre que por la Sierra de Burete ya han encontrado unos cuantos kilos...
> 
> Saludos

----------


## No Registrado

Hola, soy Elias. Ayer por la tarde estuve un rato por la zona del pantano del Vado, en Guadalajara, y hay más gente que níscalos, cogí como un kilo y cuarto en una hora más o menos, muy pequeños en general, por lo que están empezando a salir. Por fin creo que he podido registrarme pero llevo toda la tarde intentando bajar unas fotos al foro. Seguiré intentándolo. Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

> Hola, soy Elias. Ayer por la tarde estuve un rato por la zona del pantano del Vado, en Guadalajara, y hay más gente que níscalos, cogí como un kilo y cuarto en una hora más o menos, muy pequeños en general, por lo que están empezando a salir. Por fin creo que he podido registrarme pero llevo toda la tarde intentando bajar unas fotos al foro. Seguiré intentándolo. Un saludo.


Si estás registrado, entra con tu usuario y mándanos un mensaje privado a cualquiera de los veteranos y te ayudaremos con el tema de las fotos.

----------


## Azakán

Yo ya cogí 10 kilos el domingo pasado en Montes de Toledo  :Big Grin:  

Tranquilos, quedan 2 findes buenos por lo menos.

----------


## Azakán

¿Nadie más ha vuelto a salir? Yo volví otro finde a otra parte de Montes de Toledo y saqué otros 8 kilos, dando la temporada por completa y productiva.

----------


## REEGE

Ayer 2 amigos mios cogieron casi 80kgs y les pagaban 2 euros por kilo cogido!!
Todos en la sierra de mi pueblo.
Se los ha quedado un chico y paga a sus trabajadores por kilos cogidos al día!!

----------

